# Glock modifications with Valkyrie Combat



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Glock modifications with Valkyrie Combat (VIDEO)


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

WOW....if ya have money to burn...Go for it! my glocks all work just fine & I shoot them alot!


----------

